# Haha, I've trained my owner!



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there! My name Is Cinnamon, or whatever the lady calls me. She says I'm "pregnant" but I don't know anything about that.  She says that it's my first time and I wouldn't understand until everything that's supposed to happen happens, so who knows. Whatever it is, it's big and squirmy, and whenever I lay down I have to grumble about it dancing around inside of me. Well anyway... As soon as she opens that barn door I run right out and over to the new stand that was built a couple days ago. Look at me, I'm just so smug. Every time I jump up here she pets and scratches me, tells me how good I am, she gives me raisins and a big bowl of those tasty pellets, AND she massages my poor little udder. I'm not too sure about that so I flick her with my back legs (once in a while, because she deserves it) because I'm not used to it yet. I don't know what this reddish piece of wood is all about, she says that it isn't "working" yet, and she holds it on my neck for a bit while I'm eating. Hey, as long as there's some food in my bowl I don't really care much what she does to me. I get this treatment TWICE a DAY! I must be very important, because that big meany Tansy doesn't get to come out here and stand on this thing very often. That lady still hasn't figured out that I've been the one making her do this ALL ALONG! I came up with the idea! She just can't help giving a beautiful doe like me ALL the attention.

Feel free to share YOUR "my goats trained me" stories!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL She obviously knows what she's doing. Look at that smirk!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

She's a manipulative doe. 

Tansy just bashes on people (well, goats. she jumps on people) to get their attention. Maybe her upcoming birth will provide the needed attitude adjustment.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## chicks & ducks (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, she is very cute!


----------



## elevan (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha!    That is such a great story!


I have a buckling that has us trained    He was born to be a lap goat...or so he thinks.  Snickers loves to be held and petted.  He loves to sit on a lap and would willingly do so all day.  Thank goodness he is only 25 pounds (for now anyway).  Every visit to the barn is greeted with much goat excitement from him. First the tail starts a wiggling...then he stands on his hind legs and spins around...then stands and looks adoringly at you to pick him up...then it's snuggle time.  I know we shouldn't but we do!


----------



## Mea (Mar 30, 2011)

I have seen That smirk before !!!   

  Yup...she's got You trained !!!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Man, when Tansy jumped up there I ran over with my raisins and practically threw them at her. 
She's jumping up there all on her own now that she figured out what she gets if she does that. 

I'm so glad how easy this was. Now for the real test... When Cinnamon comes into milk...
I need a stainless steel bucket and some udderwash!


----------

